# Flat tip advice



## vilmost (Jul 2, 2013)

Just picked up a Graco 395 finispro2 air assisted rig. It came with a flat tip and also a coupon for either 4 reversible or 2 flat tips and I want to decide what to choose. Never used flat tips before so I would appreciate some feedback on them (pros and cons) and also size suggestions. Will be shooting kitchen cabinets with SW proclassic. Thank you


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have to say that I have not sprayed with a flat tip for almost as far back as I can remember - only the reversible ones. The knock on them is they are harder to clean so if one plugs up you have to switch it out or stop and clean (be sure to strain your product well). Now days, not sure why anyone would want to use them but it’s possible someone out there still prefers them. For cabinet work, I prefer to use a FFLP tip - I Like a 310.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

RH said:


> I have to say that I have not sprayed with a flat tip for almost as far back as I can remember - only the reversible ones. The knock on them is they are harder to clean so if one plugs up you have to switch it out or stop and clean (be sure to strain your product well). Now days, not sure why anyone would want to use them but it’s possible someone out there still prefers them. For cabinet work, I prefer to use a FFLP tip - I Like a 310.


The flat tips that you are thinking of are way different than what he has for his aaa gun. 

For the OP, if you have the G15 then you must get flat tips, the G40 I believe you can run both. I use flat tips and have never had a problem with clogs, as you strain into the pump, the gun has an inline filter, and you can get these little gaskets with mesh that fit right behind the tip.


----------



## vilmost (Jul 2, 2013)

I have the G40 gun. The Graco rep states that the flat tip offers a better finish than the reversible, and that if I strain the paint properly I should not have issues with it clogging. The gun came with a dedicated guard for the flat tip, (flat tip setup is on the left side of the picture, reversible tip on the right) and notice how the flat tip diffuser has extra air holes; also the flat tip setup requires installing the needle in the picture, which is adjustable by turning the knob on the end. Apparently flat tips are twice as expensive, and I would still like to hear from someone who uses them, as in how are they better and how long they last. Thanks


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Flat tips are great for a finer finish. I really don't know why. But if you ever do inside the boxes of cabinets and wall shelving units, you get less dry over spray and a finer finish. Actually my favorite tips for that kind of work. If I want a furniture quality finish I break out the siphon feed cup gun. Better than any airless or turbine set-up.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Can't give a scientific reason, but the flat tips work better with the G40 gun than the reversible. I haven't had any issues with the tip clogging. I get a better fan and noticeably less bounce back.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

AngieM said:


> Can't give a scientific reason, but the flat tips work better with the G40 gun than the reversible. I haven't had any issues with the tip clogging. I get a better fan and noticeably less bounce back.


Looks like Angie and I are in the same boat: I don't know why and she can't give a scientific reason lol. Maybe it's just one of the great mysteries in life. But what she said is right on about the better fan and less bounce back.

The reversible tips are great for exteriors, interior walls, and maybe some trim. The problem with reversible tips is that they're more likely to spit, build up paint around the tip and guard and the fast wear factor. Got to be where I wouldn't even buy the Graco tips anymore. The Titan tips were much better and one step up from them were the tips that came with the Airlessco guns. Damned if I can remember the name of them and too lazy to go downstairs and look.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I think the problem with the FFLP tips being used in an AAA system is the fluid pressure is not high enough to flow right through those tips. I believe there is a minimum pressure that is needed for any reversible tip, as a G40 is meant for pressures 1500 and greater. So if you are using lower pressures the G40 is not working correctly. My 2c


----------

